# Ears Up or Back ..



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Every time I take Wolfie for a walk, he has his ears pinned all the way back the whole time. He only puts them up when he hears something interesting or when we get home. He has such pretty ears, and he looks silly with them all the way back. Do your dogs do the same thing?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Are they back and down or back and up? My dog keeps hers back and up if she is ahead of me to listen for me. Anywhere else, they are up. If he is walking ahead of you he may be listening for you.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

I think it can be a submissive thing. He/she sees you as the leader on the walk. But I have no idea what I'm talking about either.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lenny said:


> He/she sees you as the leader on the walk.


I highly doubt that's it. Ears down CAN be a submissive thing, but my dogs do it when they're happy and relaxed too, and the ears up and back as Paddy describes can definitely be to pick up sounds coming from other directions. If you're behind your dog and you say his name when he's focused on something else you may notice that even if he doesn't turn his head around you can tell that he heard you because turned an ear towards you. 

Mine will also tuck their ears if they're running or swimming, which means nothing at all about whether or not they're feeling submissive at the moment. More aerodynamic maybe? To keep water out?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

my dog keeps his back and up too. i think it helps him get in the groove of walking. but when hes scared he put them up or back flat on his head


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lenny said:


> I think it can be a submissive thing. He/she sees you as the leader on the walk. *But I have no idea what I'm talking about either*.


 
OMG! That cracked me up! Hope you're not a doctor...."Dear, you are pregnant...but I have no idea what I'm talking about either"......LOL:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Every time I take Wolfie for a walk, he has his ears pinned all the way back the whole time. He only puts them up when he hears something interesting or when we get home. He has such pretty ears, and he looks silly with them all the way back. Do your dogs do the same thing?


 
Hondo's ears are always all over the place. If we are walking and he is on the leash, he lays them back. If he is loose, they are up but he isn't at a heel, he is sniffing around. If he is looking at me they are up. If I reach over and pet his head, they go back. If Maggie (the doxie) comes up to him they are forward, when she starts licking his mouth (ewww) they go back. 

I think Hondo's ears are like a mood ring.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Ears are up on a walk and look like little satellites moving all over the place at times. Only time ears are back are when I allow someone to pet her or allow her to go up for a greet.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Every time I take Wolfie for a walk, he has his ears pinned all the way back the whole time. He only puts them up when he hears something interesting or when we get home. He has such pretty ears, and he looks silly with them all the way back. Do your dogs do the same thing?


Stoli does this as well more so if we're in a busier area like downtown or in a busy park. If it's quieter he tends to have his ears more up and all over the place but last night we took a walk through the city and his ears were more back. I think he does it somewhat to protect his ears from all the louder noises plus is able to make sure I am right there....which is perfect for when I randomly stop to see if he is focused on me and he sits automatically


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think for some dogs the ears back can be a relaxed/neutral position as well as the ears up. I've noticed Bianca sometimes keeps her ears back on walks unless she hears something, in which case they perk up. It's not all the time though, sometimes she just keeps them up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Chicagocanine said:


> I think for some dogs the ears back can be a relaxed/neutral position as well as the ears up. I've noticed Bianca sometimes keeps her ears back on walks unless she hears something, in which case they perk up. It's not all the time though, sometimes she just keeps them up.


My dogs are the same. Ears up, ears down, not much meaning in that alone.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lets see... With Zena it would depend.... If we were walking at night, those ears were ALWAYS up and listening. Walking during the day they were more relaxed and back.

Riley.... he's a butthead who's always looking for something to be in trouble for so his ears are always up. 

Shasta... if she's in front of me, she keeps her ears cocked back kinda so she can listen for me and most of the time her ears are pretty relaxed.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

my dogs ears stay up almost all the time. she only puts them back when i first come home and shes licking me to death or when she gets in trouble. she puts them up and back when shes walking in front of me on the way to the dog food for her feeding. her sister on the other hand keeps hers down most of the time which fits her personality as very tender hearted. shes very submissive. she recently submitted to a little puppy not even half her size lol. it was hilarious


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

The only time Frodo's ears are down is when we come home or are petting him. They are always up and alert any other time.


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

Depends on the rest of his body language, if the rest of him seems relaxed i.e. tail not tucked or held very high, eyes seem soft and relaxed, relaxed neck, and no tension in the torso then I'd say he's just listening to you or just feels more at ease with his ears back while walking. 
If his ears are pinned back while his tail is tucked, he's moving in a tense, spooky or crouched manner, seems anxious about his surroundings then maybe his ears are adding to the rest of the body language saying he's not a 100% comfortable or feeling safe about his surroundings.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Rotfl



lenny said:


> i think it can be a submissive thing. He/she sees you as the leader on the walk. But i have no idea what i'm talking about either.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ummm, back and up.



PaddyD said:


> Are they back and down or
> 
> >>>>back and up?<<<
> 
> My dog keeps hers back and up if she is ahead of me to listen for me. Anywhere else, they are up. If he is walking ahead of you he may be listening for you.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

It depends on how Deuce is feeling i've found.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Aero dynamics? lol like lenny said "i have no Idea!"


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Tuki's ears are almost always up, and she walks upright and alert. Since we walk in an area with deer, jackrabbits, squirrels etc. I can understand why that is. Riku's ears are usually back, unless he sees something (another dog, cat) really interesting to him. I typically try to snap him out of that extreme interest because it can escalate. Tuki generally doesn't escalate.

Tuki:










The dogs are quite a bit different on walks.. Riku is more excited, Tuki is more relaxed (at least, she can relax easier when out on walks), yet to me, it seems that their ears should be opposite than they are - I would think relaxed=back and excited=forward.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

TriadGSD said:


> Aero dynamics? lol like lenny said "i have no Idea!"


That's what we say. When Einstein's ears are down we just say he's being aerodynamic  

Really don't think there's anything to it if he seems to act normal otherwise


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

for a second there i thought you were talking
about Albert. duuuuhhhh!!!!



ayoitzrimz said:


> That's what we say.
> 
> >>>>When Einstein's ears are down we just say he's being aerodynamic  <<<<<
> 
> Really don't think there's anything to it if he seems to act normal otherwise


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I have some theories on ear position, all anecdotal.

Up and close: Hyper vigilant mode, he sees and hears all. 
Up and normal spacing: Awaiting orders.
Up and back: I call this "devil dog" and it means I'm about to get play mauled.
Half mast, side of the head: Tired, or ready for bed. I call this "yoda dog".
Down, parallel to ground: BUSTED. Caught being a nimrod.
Down, back on head: Either being affectionate or greeting a child.
Down, back on head with canard'ed tips: Bit confused or REALLY going to get play mauled.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie keeps his ears back similar to when someone pats him on the head or like when he gets the zoomies.When we walk, he prances along like he's happy right along next to me, not in front.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax has a bunch of different ear modes... One, we call "race mode", when he flattens them back... When he's in total concentration or really enjoying what's going on (like having his butt scratched), he flattens them beyond flat so the ends actually curl up, it's hilarious... Sometimes, he's just staring into the air, thinking and you can actually _see_ the wheels begin to turn, when he's thought of something mischievous, his ears will slowly lay flat and then he'll walk off like he's consciously trying to non-chalantly exit the room without drawing attention to himself... Similar to the behavior of a kid you're trying to potty train, when you see the look of "should I say something or... no I'll just... ok I'm done... why's everyone looking at me?"


----------

